# Rain Barrel



## RayTL (Jun 4, 2018)

Morning!

I'm curious if anyone here has rain barrels? If so, do you have any recommendations, best practices, or good sources of information on constructing/using them?

Best,

Ray


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I'd be interested in this as well. I had a plastic one that we made at a local conservation center a few years back. But the water was always smelly and I couldn't stand it when using for watering plants.

It was tied into a downspout and filled up super quick and then overflowed and the setup for that didn't work well.


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

I've got one at the top end farthest from the house. It's a bought flat back type that fits over the downspout. I have it connected to catch water from a garage in the next yard(with permission) I use this to save my legs the trip back and forth to the house.


----------



## gb043075 (Feb 25, 2019)

I have one with a planter on top and it's great. My wife uses it to fill her watering can for porch flowers.


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## RayTL (Jun 4, 2018)

@gb043075 and @jabopy , do you have issues with the water being smelly?


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

I did have smelly water years ago because I just didn't use it much. Now I use it more often it's fine. I think the fact that it's in a north east corner that doesn't get much sun helps.


----------



## gb043075 (Feb 25, 2019)

No issues with smell with mine.


----------



## RayTL (Jun 4, 2018)

10-4, thanks y'all


----------



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

I believe @Cheesetoast has a rain barrel.


----------



## td_05 (Mar 28, 2019)

I have 2. Each are made from repurposed IBC totes. I love them but wish I had more. Considering getting 1-2 more


----------



## Tsmith (Aug 11, 2017)

I tried one a few years ago and it filled up A LOT faster than I thought it would and eventually disconnected it.

I believe there are water treatments that can be added for the smell and prevent mosquitos from nesting which is also an issue.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Tsmith said:


> I tried one a few years ago and it filled up A LOT faster than I thought it would and eventually disconnected it.
> 
> I believe there are water treatments that can be added for the smell and prevent mosquitos from nesting which is also an issue.


They do fill up fast if connected to a downspout. I was really surprised. One rainfall and 55 gallon full rather quickly. I remember reading something about how much comes off of so many square foot of a roof. It was crazy!


----------



## TonyC (May 17, 2018)

A cap full of bleach should handle the water smell. It's basically chlorine.

I use a rain barrel as a remote water source for my tomatoes and distribute water through a float controlled enclosed trough.


----------



## RayTL (Jun 4, 2018)

Hey All,

We bought two of these 55 gallon barrels:



Please disregard the unkempt azalea and ancient splash block!

@pennstater2005 was right on, they fill up really quick. I think I may buy a couple more. Should be a big help in August :thumbup:

Best,
Ray


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

Install as many as you can. I have around 11,000ltrs capacity.
Add a pump and good to go.
Use a non see through barrell it will stop alge and bugs growing in the tank.

Where i am we are on water restrictions in winter !!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Buffalolawny said:


> Install as many as you can. I have around 11,000ltrs capacity.
> Add a pump and good to go.
> Use a non see through barrell it will stop alge and bugs growing in the tank.
> 
> Where i am we are on water restrictions in winter !!


How do you add a pump? Interested to see your set up.


----------



## RayTL (Jun 4, 2018)

+1 , would like to see your pump set up @Buffalolawny


----------



## mpoland33 (Apr 1, 2018)

I would love to see a battery operated pump or anything NOT ELECTRIC....too far away to run electric just for this.


----------



## RayTL (Jun 4, 2018)

Hey @pennstater2005 , I googled a pump set up for a rain barrel and found a bunch of YouTube videos. I haven't decided how I want to set mine up yet, but will post up when I do.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

RayTL said:


> Hey @pennstater2005 , I googled a pump set up for a rain barrel and found a bunch of YouTube videos. I haven't decided how I want to set mine up yet, but will post up when I do.
> 
> Thanks! Interested to see what you might come up with.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

RayTL said:


> Hey All,
> 
> We bought two of these 55 gallon barrels:
> 
> ...


@RayTL how are you liking that model rain barrel? I'm thinking of getting one. Do you like the downspout open mouth configuration that empties over the screen entrance or do you think a downspout diverter system (less flow) would be better?


----------



## RayTL (Jun 4, 2018)

Hey @Powhatan , I like them and wish we had a couple more. The screen seems to work ok. I still get some sediment in them, but it isn't a big deal so far. Biggest issue is the screen will pop out in heavy rains completely, so I need to Velcro them down or something like that. They fill up incredibly fast during a storm, which I was a little surprised by.

I like the open fill, because it is simple. I can easily remove the barrel, replace the downspout with an extension pipe and a elbow, and it's back to normal for the winter. I also like that when it's full, it just spills over onto the rocks I added below the barrel just like a splash block would work. (The little overflow drain at the top can't keep up with a heavy rain.) The last part works for me because of the terrain on my yard. If the barrel were in a flatter area where the water could run up to the house, then I'd probably use a diverter for sure.

If I could change anything, I'd like to connect them to a pump, because the flow rate out of the spigot is pretty slow. We end up using the water for plants around the landscape and it takes forever to fill the watering can multiple times to hit all the plant. I also wish they were a little bigger.

-Ray


----------

